
Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have comment collapse, like Reddit? - azarias
I feel like there has to be a good reason. Because scrolling through long threads to get to a different line of thought is not very friendly.
======
mtmail
This request comes up regularly, the last time two weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11355038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11355038)

Summary: most users agree, some wrote browser plugin, some are willing to pay
for a solution. It's up to the admins to find time to implement the feature.

------
gscott
It will devalue the comments you write. Why bother if it no one will see it.

------
tedmiston
Some third party clients already support comment collapse :)

I'm keeping a list of all HN clients here:
[https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-
news/](https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-news/)

You can bookmark it, filter by web vs. mobile vs. native, etc.

For comment collapse, I'd look at Premii's client in particular.

------
wes-k
Oh man it pains me not having it! So many threads have a really long first
comment chain about a tangent within the article or about a related project.

